# Problem with *.rmbv in MPlayer



## CdK1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi *:

I recently wanted to see a movie in rmbv using mplayer, surprise was not able to reproduce, fix some links:

```
Reina-Tonia / # uname -a
FreeBSD Reina-Tonia 8.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #1: Mon Mar 30 19:28:53 CLT 2009     root@Reina-Tonia:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Segvfault  i386
Reina-Tonia / # pkg_info | grep mplayer
mplayer-0.99.11_12  High performance media player supporting many formats
mplayer-fonts-0.50  A font pack for the mplayer OSD and SUB
mplayer-skins-1.1.2_6 Skins for MPlayer's Graphical User Interface (GUI)
Reina-Tonia / # pkg_info | grep linux-realplayer
linux-realplayer-10.0.9.809.20070726 Linux RealPlayer 10 from RealNetworks
Reina-Tonia / # pkg_info | grep win32           
win32-codecs-3.1.0.r1,1 Huge compilation of Win32 binary video codecs
Reina-Tonia / # 


Error: Shared object "libstdc++.so.5" not found, required by "drvc.so" with;

Reina-Tonia p-Notorious479 # cd /usr/lib
Reina-Tonia lib # ln -s libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++.so.5

Error: Shared object "libm.so.6" not found, required by "drvc.so" with;

Reina-Tonia / # ln -s /lib/libm.so.5 /usr/lib/libm.so.6

Error: Shared object "libc.so.6" not found, required by "drvc.so", with;

Reina-Tonia / # ln -s /lib/libc.so.7 /usr/lib/libc.so.6
```
 
But there comes a point where I can not follow more: /


```
mplayer p-Notorious479.rmvb 
MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (Family: 15, Model: 67, Stepping: 2)
CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
Compiled with runtime CPU detection.

Playing p-Notorious479.rmvb.
REAL file format detected.
Stream description: Audio Stream
Stream mimetype: audio/x-pn-realaudio
[real] Audio stream found, -aid 0
Stream description: Video Stream
Stream mimetype: video/x-pn-realvideo
[real] Video stream found, -vid 1
Stream mimetype: logical-fileinfo
VIDEO:  [RV40]  704x288  24bpp  23.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 comment: 
[VO_XV] Could not grab port 280.
==========================================================================
Opening video decoder: [realvid] RealVideo decoder
Error: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version GLIBCPP_3.2 required by /usr/local/lib/RealPlayer/codecs/drvc.so not found
Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drvc.so, /usr/local/lib/win32/drvc.so, /usr/lib/win32/drvc.so
Error loading dll
ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec drvc.so.
Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!
VDecoder init failed :(
Opening video decoder: [realvid] RealVideo decoder
Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drvc.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/drvc.dll, /usr/lib/win32/drvc.dll
Error loading dll
ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec drvc.dll.
Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!
VDecoder init failed :(
Opening video decoder: [realvid] RealVideo decoder
Error: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/RealPlayer/codecs/drv4.so.6.0"
Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drv4.so.6.0, /usr/local/lib/win32/drv4.so.6.0, /usr/lib/win32/drv4.so.6.0
Error loading dll
ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec drv4.so.6.0.
Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!
VDecoder init failed :(
Opening video decoder: [realvid] RealVideo decoder
Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drv43260.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/drv43260.dll, /usr/lib/win32/drv43260.dll
Error loading dll
ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec drv43260.dll.
Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!
VDecoder init failed :(
Opening video decoder: [realvid] RealVideo decoder
Error: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/RealPlayer/codecs/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc"
Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc, /usr/local/lib/win32/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc, /usr/lib/win32/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc
Error loading dll
ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc.
Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!
VDecoder init failed :(
Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x30345652.
Read DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html!
==========================================================================
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 64.1 kbit/4.54% (ratio: 8010->176400)
Selected audio codec: [ffcook] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg COOK audio decoder)
==========================================================================
AO: [oss] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Video: no video
Starting playback...
A:   0.7 (00.6) of 7378.0 ( 2:02:58.0)  0.5% 

MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: play_audio
```

Any idea?, thx ;=)


----------



## richardpl (Apr 19, 2009)

Your have old mplayer, recompile it.
Linking libraries is generally very bad idea.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 20, 2009)

It looks liek you upgraded FreeBSD to version 6 and didn't recompile all your ports.
You can get away installing misc/compat6x for now, but you will have to recompile all your ports once you recompile one (appfoo wants libbar.1, while libblarg which appfoo also needs depends on libbar.2 -- No fun!).

Oh, and remove those symlinks.


----------

